# {SOLVED} Aways Checking FLOPPY DRIVE & Other PROBLEMS



## Codemaster (May 5, 2001)

If anyone knows the answer to this question please answer it. 

Here's my problem:
All of a sudden in order to check my e-mail with Outlook Express and to log onto the internet it keeps checking the floppy drive and if I don't have a floppy in the drive it gives me and error message such as access denied or something similair. I put the floppy in and do the same and it works perfectly and the floppy has nothing to do with anything the problem is reated to. All I have on it are downloaded cities for Sim City 3000 that haven't even been uploaded into my computer or it's a blank floppy or it has text files on it with nothing to do with the problem. it is also checking the floppy drive when I go to put something into a text box. Like if i put in a search it checks the floppy drive again. I'm in desperate need of assistance. 

Any suggestions or answers? Please Help!!!


----------



## Codemaster (May 5, 2001)

One of the error messages when I try to run Explorer without a Floppy in the drive is this: 

The directory name is invalid.


----------



## jmatt (Apr 7, 2000)

Stop Windows from accessing	
the floppy drive

Q My computer frequently accesses the floppy drive when there is no reason for it to do so. Do you know how 1 can stop this from happening?

A Unfortunately , there's no one cause or cure for this common annoyance . But here are a few potential remedies . 
1.	At some point, you may have told Windows to check for something drivers or on the A: drive - and never told it to stop looking . Correcting this is easy : the next time Windows accesses your Windows gives me an error message , floppy drive , pop a disk into the drive . Double-click the icon for drive A: then close the window , double-click on the C: icon , remove the floppy disk. 
2.	Your anti-virus software may be configured to scan drive A: automatically, whether there is a disk in the drive or not . To check Norton AntiVirus , for example, click the Options button . On the Scanner tab , click the Advanced button . Uncheck All removable drives .
Click OK twice . 
3. Something on your recent documents list makes Windows check A:. Don't bother to track down the perpetrator - just wipe out everything in that folder ( you won't lose any data ). To do this , right-click the taskbar , select Properties , click the StartMenu Programs tab , click Clear in the Documents menu box , and then click OK . 
4. Desktop shortcuts pointing to a file or program on A: can also trigger this pointless access . The fix: select Desktop in Windows Explorer , and select Start-Find-Files or Folders . In the Named field, enter *.Ink, *.pif
Then, for the Containing Text field , enter a: and click Find Now . Delete all of the shortcuts you find , or at least move them either off the Explorer Desktop or out of the Start menu .	
5. If you use Microsoft Office97, the FindFast utility could be causing the problem . To find out , select Start-Settings-Control Panel , then double-click the FindFast icon . Once the applet is up , see whether drive A: is on the list of indexes . If it is , highlight it and-select Index-Delete Index . Click OK twice , and then close FindFast and the Control Panel .

------------------------------------

Also at , 
http://www.annoyances.org/cgi-bin/ce-showtopic/005_037


----------



## Codemaster (May 5, 2001)

I did the delete documents thing but no such luck could you repeat the first one again just in more depth so can do It because I really ain't that smart. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

There was a misprint in that part of the text, see if this is a bit clearer:

=================
At some point, you may have told Windows to check for something on the A: drive--and never told it to stop looking. Correcting this is easy: The next time Windows accesses your floppy drive, pop a disk into the drive. Double-click the icon for drive A:. Then close the window, double-click on the C: icon, and remove the floppy disk.
==================
You should be able to use Windows Explorer or My Computer to double click the icons

[Edited by Rollin' Rog on 05-05-2001 at 08:55 PM]


----------



## Codemaster (May 5, 2001)

At first when I cleared my Documents it didn't work, but then I restarted my computer and now It seems to be fine. It hasn't checked it once! So if anyone else has this problem try deleting the documents thing. It's easier. I'll post back if it still does it.


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

That's good news and thanks for the feedback. I am going to mark this thread solved.


----------



## Codemaster (May 5, 2001)

So thats how threads get marked "Solved?" OK cool. And Yeah It did work thanks all.


----------

